

College Is Actually Worth It - myprasanna
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/edward-lando/extraordinary-professors-_b_2618676.html

======
notdrunkatall
If you can learn what you want without stepping foot in a college, and if you
can convince an employer that you know it as well as a college grad, then go
for it. Otherwise, you're going to need to go to college. It's that simple.

